# [solved] System anlegen

## scurrell

Bin gerade von XP umgestiegen und habe 8 Partionen 1 Terrabyte

Gibt es eine eine Möglichkeit, um meine Dateien in einer Datenbank zu speichern, mit Suchfunktion ?Last edited by scurrell on Sun Mar 23, 2014 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scurrell

Liebes Forum,

Habe ich irgendetwas falsch gefragt, formuliert oder im falschen Forumbereich gefragt ?

Alles Suchen ergibt immer: 

< Keine Beiträge entsprechen deinen Kriterien. >

Falls es soetwas nicht gibt, könnte ich mir ja zumindest die Sucherei ersparen.

Oder ist es verboten, Usern zu antworten, die offiziell noch nicht begrüßt wurden ? /sarcasm off

 :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by scurrell on Sat Mar 22, 2014 6:16 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## l3u

Ich glaube, es weiß einfach nur niemand (incl. mir) etwas mit deiner Frage anzufangen … ich habe keine Ahnung, was du genau meinst/willst … und noch viel, viel verwirrender ist dein anderer Post …

----------

## Christian99

wieso möchtest du denn dateien in einer datenbank speichern? eigentlich sind dateisystem besser dafür geeignet. es gibt aber mysqlfs (oder gab es mal, weiß nicht ob es das noch gibt). damit kann man eine mysqldatenbank als dateisystem anbinden. das ist aber eher dafür gedacht, dass man online datenbanken, die manchmal bei webhostern mit dabei sind, als webstorage nutzen kann. aber lokal ist das wohl nicht nötig/sinnvoll. und auch bei deiner datenmenge halte ich das für keine gute Idee.

----------

## l3u

Und warum überhaupt 8 Partitionen?!

----------

## Randy Andy

scurrell, zuerst noch das von Dir herbeigesehnte  :Wink: 

Wilkommen bei Gentoo.

Damit Du nicht denkst es liest keiner gründlich genug deine Posts, doch nun zurück zum Thema.

Als datenbankbasiertes Dateisystem fiele mir jetz noch lessfs ein: http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/Fuellstand-2113453.html, aber ich denke auch das willst Du nicht wirklich. 

By the way: Wollte nicht auch M$ zu Longhorn Zeiten, also noch vor XP AFAIR, mal ein Datenbank-Basierendes Dateisystem raus-bringen. 

Man sieht ja was draus geworden ist - nüscht.

Auch in dem Artikel zu lessfs heißt es sehr nett am Ende des Artikels: "Das Konzept zumindest verdient Beachtung."   :Wink: 

Ich denke was Du eher suchst, ist eine Datei-Indexer, der scant deine Platte, legt die Indizes ggf. in einer Datenbank ab und ermöglichst so schnelle Suchergebnisse, ggf sogar mit Volltextsuche. Hier mal eine Auflistung zum Einstieg, in englisch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines#Desktop_search_engines

Als kleine Lehre aus der lahmen Antwortzeit zu deinen Fragen solltest Du ziehen, so präzise wie möglich zu fragen und möglichst viele technische Details mitzuliefern.

Deine andere Frage nach der Web-Suche (A-Klasse) hätte vielleicht auch besser ins Diskussionsforum gepasst, ist Sie doch keine Gentoo spezifische Frage sondern eher allgemeiner Natur wie man im Web etwas findet.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## scurrell

 *l3u wrote:*   

> Und warum überhaupt 8 Partitionen?!

 

In meinem Rechner befinden sich 3 Festplatten:

sda1: Dualboot ( 131MB )

sda2: gentoo

sdb1: Dos 6.22 ( für die ganz alten, ganz kleinen, ganz feinen Sachen ) + Krams

sdb2: XP-Boot 

sdb3: XP Sp3 ( Support endet April 2014 )

sdc1: Rescue-System ( falls mal gar nix mehr läuft, Puppy 4.31 ) + Krams

sdc2: Compilier-Partion ( sourcecodes )

sdc3: DatenSicherungen + Krams

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> wieso möchtest du denn dateien in einer datenbank speichern? 

 

Danke. Es ist natürlich nur beabsichtigt, die Dateinamen + fileattribute + Ort in z.B. *.catalog zu speichern, um dann in dieser zu suchen.

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke was Du eher suchst, ist eine Datei-Indexer, der scant deine Platte, legt die Indizes ggf. in einer Datenbank ab und ermöglichst so schnelle Suchergebnisse, ggf sogar mit Volltextsuche. Hier mal eine Auflistung zum Einstieg, in englisch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines#Desktop_search_engines

 

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Als kleine Lehre aus der lahmen Antwortzeit zu deinen Fragen solltest Du ziehen, so präzise wie möglich zu fragen und möglichst viele technische Details mitzuliefern.
> 
> Deine andere Frage nach der Web-Suche (A-Klasse) hätte vielleicht auch besser ins Diskussionsforum gepasst, ist Sie doch keine Gentoo spezifische Frage sondern eher allgemeiner Natur wie man im Web etwas findet.
> ...

 

Das hier ganz genau mitgelesen wird, hab ich schon bemerkt.   :Smile: 

Deswegen war ich so verwundert bei beiden Themen gar keine Antwort zu erhalten.

Ich werde einen Moderator direkt bitten, diesen zu verschieben. DankeLast edited by scurrell on Sat Mar 22, 2014 5:43 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## l3u

Wenn’s nur um Dateinamen geht, warum nicht einfach sys-apps/mlocate?

----------

## scurrell

Bin noch nicht soweit  das neue BS freischwebend zu benutzen.

----------

## l3u

Er spricht in Rätseln.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Willkommen bei Gentoo scurrell!

Ich war mir nicht sicher ob du nicht nur ein Maschinen-Account bist (bot) der Werbung für eine Suchmaschine macht. ;)

Das genannte mlocate ist schon ein Tool mit dem du Dateien suchen kannst, einfach

```
$ locate suchbegriff
```

eingeben. Es ist allerdings nur dafür gedacht die Datei nach Namen zu finden und der updateDB indizierer läuft auch nur ein mal am Tag. Aber das kann man bestimmt einstellen.

Es gab mal vor Urzeiten ein Projekt beagle wurde aber eingestellt. Dann gibt es noch swish-e ein Web-Indexing System -hier geht es zu den Key-Features

In der Regel bringen größere Desktopmanager (KDE, Gnome..) auch die Möglichkeit mit das man Dateien durchsucht.

Das verstorbene Beagle sucht zum Beispiel auch IN Dateien nach Schlagwörtern usw und nicht nur im Dateinamen. Wobei es unter Linux auch mit Kommandozeile gibt es zum Beispiel das Tool find, es ermöglicht sowohl auch nach Dateinamen zu suchen, als auch in Text-Dateien selber.

Persönlich nutze ich solche Dinge nicht, ich halte einfach Ordnung in meinen manuell angelegten Dateien, oder implementiere die Software dir mir Dateien anlegt direkt so das sie sich an ein von mir definiertes Ordnugsmuster hält.

Das Swish-E habe ich selber noch nicht genutzt aber es schaut auch etwas umfassender aus. Find sucht halt zur Laufzeit und hat somit auch immer aktuelle Ergebnisse.

Es kommt halt immer drauf an was du machen möchtest. Nur deinen Rechner durchsuchen, zwecks Datamining alle Fotos aus deinen Dateien finden wo ein Hund mit einem roten Ball auf dem Bild ist etc.. die Ansprüche sind hier ganz unterschiedlich.

Ich denke aber die von dir indizierte Suche, bringen Dienste bei KDE und Gnome mit... hmm. Ok bei Gnome habe ich aktuell keine Suche, aber vielleicht habe ich die auch nur deaktiviert. Ich mag es nicht wenn ein indiziere Rechenzeit für eine Suche verschwendet die ich ohnehin nicht nutze.

Hmm selbst Swish-E ist noch von 2008. Ich bin bei Code der schon sehr alt ist immer vorsichtig. ;D

----------

## scurrell

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Persönlich nutze ich solche Dinge nicht, ich halte einfach Ordnung in meinen manuell angelegten Dateien, oder implementiere die Software dir mir Dateien anlegt direkt so das sie sich an ein von mir definiertes Ordnugsmuster hält.
> 
> 

 

Werde erstmal Frühjahrsputz auf den Partitionen machen. Bin auch am überlegen, neu zu partitionieren.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es kommt halt immer drauf an was du machen möchtest. Nur deinen Rechner durchsuchen, zwecks Datamining alle Fotos aus deinen Dateien finden wo ein Hund mit einem roten Ball auf dem Bild ist etc.. die Ansprüche sind hier ganz unterschiedlich.

 

Uih, sowas geht 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich war mir nicht sicher ob du nicht nur ein Maschinen-Account bist (bot) der Werbung für eine Suchmaschine macht. 
> 
> 

 

Bemerkt. Entsorgt. Solche Offenheit habe ich nicht erwartet.

Halte mich erstmal an den Link von RandyAndy. Denke, da werde ich dann schon eine GUIAPP finden, die mir eine durchsuchbare .catalog erstellt. 

ext3 ist auch schon ganz schön alt. ext7 kommt vielleicht irgendwann. ( Dateisystemstuktur )

Thema beantwortet. Danke.

----------

